# Best Budget smartphone?!



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi all,

So i currently use a ONEPLUS Two - which has been faultless in the years of ownership - however, shes had a hard life, and is in need of replacement!

Now, i'm a tight bugger, this is what i loved about Oneplus back in the day, they priced their phones stupidly competitive, now they have the market hold however, their prices now match the level of quality & hardware you receive - which i simply just don't justify spending on a phone!

I'm a big lover of an underdog and their is a mass of Chinese/Indian phones coming through the market to really give the big boys a run for the money - my question to you is, which one is the best?!

Some that have caught my eye are:

Nuu G3
Elephone S8
Elephone U & U pro

Any suggestion & opinions more than welcome :thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah just been watching that video before i posted.

Some price difference between the two - i'd much rather keep to the lower end as there is always an underdog lurking!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

What's your budget?

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hereisphilly said:


> What's your budget?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


its a floating budget......

For the right Phone id pay upwards of £300 - but it would have to be really, really good value for money!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

davies20 said:


> its a floating budget......
> 
> For the right Phone id pay upwards of £300 - but it would have to be really, really good value for money!


There's pretty much only one option at that price point

Nokia 6 2018

Amazing specs for the money and it's android one which means good consistent updates which is something these Chinese brands just don't do

Build quality is bang on too with the new breeds of Nokia now they are under hmd ownership

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Why not buy a second hand (recon) Android eg Samsung or iPhone ?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hereisphilly said:


> There's pretty much only one option at that price point
> 
> Nokia 6 2018
> 
> ...


Interesting - although i cant help feel you still get more bang for your buck with the chinese type brands? Correct me if i'm wrong 



packard said:


> Why not buy a second hand (recon) Android eg Samsung or iPhone ?


as above, im not willing to buy a second hand (potentially not so great spec) branded phone when i can purchase these lesser known brands, brand new & most probably better spec :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I have an honor 8, it's by far the best phone I've ever had (including many iPhones). 

I believe you can get an 8 for less than £200. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sicskate said:


> I have an honor 8, it's by far the best phone I've ever had (including many iPhones).
> 
> I believe you can get an 8 for less than £200.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


You my friend are on my wave lengh :lol:

I've seen the Honor 9 LITE (Honor 9 is a bit out of budget) which has good reviews.

Also the xiaomi Mi Mix 2 looks good.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

davies20 said:


> Interesting - although i cant help feel you still get more bang for your buck with the chinese type brands? Correct me if i'm wrong
> 
> as above, im not willing to buy a second hand (potentially not so great spec) branded phone when i can purchase these lesser known brands, brand new & most probably better spec :thumb:


The problem with these Chinese brands is the software stack is middling at best, and you can forget any after support, software updates etc

Phones these days at launch are shipped with a software build that is in no way optimised, and then patched later through the life of the phone, so you get to market much quicker. That generally doesn't happen with these Chinese brands

Specs on paper sound good, but it's the software development that makes it a good experience, and without it, its just not work it in the long run

When a new version of Android is released by Google, quite alot of development has to happen so again major versions just aren't released. Even major OEMs struggle to do this quickly

As an android user since 2008, the number one thing that is worth having is timely quick updates, this lets you get your hands on latest features, improvements and importantly security updates. You only get this on a pixel, and now android one, which is the partner program that other OEMs can sign up to

Finally Google has strict tests that have to be passed by each OEM for each handset they sell, called Google CTS without this you don't get access to Google play and everything that comes with it including Google apps.
You could sideload this, and alot of Chinese companies did this as a workaround, but in the last month Google has been blocking these installs rendering alot of phones useless

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

If you're looking at Xaomi, I can definitely recommend the Mi A1, another android one phone which removes the crazy emui software xamoi trot out and just leaves their awesome hardware for a very good price

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

ive got a samsung galaxy a5 2017 - the 2018 is out now and honestly one of the best phones ive had, come from an iphone 7 last january and aparts from a few 'freezes' its been spot on, fast user speeds, decent camera, feels nice in your hand and was circa £299.


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Xiaomi mi mix 2s, for the money you won't get close.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

huxley309 said:


> Xiaomi mi mix 2s, for the money you won't get close.


I believe so. . . It's just a tad bit more than I want to pay - however, I'm still very tempted to buy the OnePlus 5t - would the Xiaomi be the better option?


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

davies20 said:


> I believe so. . . It's just a tad bit more than I want to pay - however, I'm still very tempted to buy the OnePlus 5t - would the Xiaomi be the better option?


It'll be a muchness, but the Xiaomi does come with the sd 845.

I'm waiting to see what the Mi7 will be like.

The mi mix 2 is very good value, £262 on AliExpress.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm still using my One+ One which I bought when they came out first. I find it does everything I weant from a phone [inc a decent camera], but they're on to the + 6 now.

https://www.oneplus.com/uk/


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

slim_boy_fat said:


> I'm still using my One+ One which I bought when they came out first. I find it does everything I weant from a phone [inc a decent camera], but they're on to the + 6 now.
> 
> https://www.oneplus.com/uk/


Excellent phone, I had one & then upgraded to the TWO which is why I created this thread to look for its replacement.

Worse case I buy either a 5t, or a 6. But I'm very reluctant to spend that kind of money on a phone!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Maze Alpha X - anyone got any info about it???


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

I also have one plus one I will keep it as long as it goes if I was going to replace it now I will have a huawai p20 lite


----------



## sparky6911 (Apr 20, 2011)

I've had 2 Elephone's both gone back as faulty and nothing but a pain trying to get this sorted.

We are in the same boat trying to get the best bang for your buck. My list is

Honor 8 (Honor 9 coming out soon so prices will drop)

Samsung A6 due out 3 week of may, same internal as the S7 from last year to well proven tech

Moto G6 plus, I've currently got the G5 from 2 years ago and one of the best phones I've had.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cheers sparky! Interesting you mention elephone as I'd pretty much narrowed it down to buying the S8! Thrown a spanner in the works now! 

I cannot believe how many different Chinese smart phones their are, with good specs too.

I'm being a bit fussy though as I want the finger print sensor on the front, USB -c, fast charge, ideally a 3.5 jack, then all for under the £250 mark!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

davies20 said:


> Cheers sparky! Interesting you mention elephone as I'd pretty much narrowed it down to buying the S8! Thrown a spanner in the works now!
> 
> I cannot believe how many different Chinese smart phones their are, with good specs too.
> 
> I'm being a bit fussy though as I want the finger print sensor on the front, USB -c, fast charge, ideally a 3.5 jack, then all for under the £250 mark!


Nokia 6 2018 gets you all of those things (apart from the fingerprint sensor, but its there on the back which i personally think is the best place), is under budget and if you order from Carphone Warehouse atm you get a free google home mini chucked in worth £50

As i said its really the only contender at this price point from a reputable manufacturer with UK support options. Android one is the bonus on top too


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I think if you keep your eyes peeled you don't want the Nokia 6 - you want the Nokia 8. That has all you want and it can often be found at the £250 mark for the 64GB version. It runs pure Android, and is updated quickly, has a Snapdragon 835 processor so is still really fast, the screen is the best LCD I have seen, over 700 nits of brightness so sunlight legibility is OLED quality.

It is a no brainer.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

roscopervis said:


> I think if you keep your eyes peeled you don't want the Nokia 6 - you want the Nokia 8. That has all you want and it can often be found at the £250 mark for the 64GB version. It runs pure Android, and is updated quickly, has a Snapdragon 835 processor so is still really fast, the screen is the best LCD I have seen, over 700 nits of brightness so sunlight legibility is OLED quality.
> 
> It is a no brainer.


Its also £650, and for that price you can get a Pixel 2 XL from CPW, which is leagues ahead again in terms of camera, software updates and overall software build

Nokia 7 Plus is good halfway house at £350 and also android one, but then over OPs budget


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

https://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/nok...ce=digidip+UK_2142931&utm_medium=tradedoubler

This Nokia 8?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Hereisphilly said:


> Its also £650, and for that price you can get a Pixel 2 XL from CPW, which is leagues ahead again in terms of camera, software updates and overall software build
> 
> Nokia 7 Plus is good halfway house at £350 and also android one, but then over OPs budget


It's never £650! I bought mine last November at £350 and about a month ago I was seeing them in CPW for £269. What phone are you thinking of?

http://www.argos.co.uk/product/7547607

Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

davies20 said:


> https://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/nok...ce=digidip+UK_2142931&utm_medium=tradedoubler
> 
> This Nokia 8?


Yes.

Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

davies20 said:


> https://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/nok...ce=digidip+UK_2142931&utm_medium=tradedoubler
> 
> This Nokia 8?


Ahh that's the old one, i'm on about the new one that's just been launched!



roscopervis said:


> It's never £650! I bought mine last November at £350 and about a month ago I was seeing them in CPW for £269. What phone are you thinking of?
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/product/7547607
> 
> Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


This new Nokia 8 !

https://www.carphonewarehouse.com/nokia/8-sirocco.html#!colour=black&capacity=128GB&dealType=pm


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

davies20 said:


> You my friend are on my wave lengh :lol:
> 
> I've seen the Honor 9 LITE (Honor 9 is a bit out of budget) which has good reviews.
> 
> Also the xiaomi Mi Mix 2 looks good.


I have the Honor 9 lite..great phone


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

I had an Honor 7 for years and have just upgraded to an Honor View 10 which was £350 from John Lewis.
It is amazing. Significantly faster, a lovely screen, better sound, huge storage, yet very similar with the UI.
The P20 pro and OnePlus 6 seem to have missed the point of the brand's. They need awesome performance at a budget price.

Whilst £350 is a lot, I felt with the better camera, processor and storage it beat buying a recon Samsung S8. hth.



Sent from my BKL-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

